# knee/shin guards.. help!



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless your wearing them over your pants avoid stuff with a hard shell. They do protect more but will tear a hole in your pants fast. Ideally you want something to protect the shin as much as the knee. This happened to my friend when a messed up lipslide put his shin into a rail. Repacking my Incision on Vimeo


----------



## Linka (Dec 9, 2010)

ewww are u serious? hes got a freaking hole in his shin! I never thought about that.. and i deff dont want to have a piece of a broken plastic in my shin neither a hole like that!... so non of the pads i found are good then? cuz i belive all of them have hard stuff inside 
thx tho i will keep that in mind


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i came off a box last year and opened up my shin in almost the same spot, mine was a little lower. cut wasnt as bad but that all looked way to familiar. i have a football shaped scar still and dont really have feeling on the skin on a large area of my shin. i never hit my knee but my shin got wrecked 3 times last year. im thinkin about looking for some shin gaurds for soccer or something and cutting them to where they would start of top of my boot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The crazy thing about what happened to my friend is that it wasn't even busted open from the impact. The tissue under the skin was damaged and it had to be cut opened and cleaned out. http://stlrolling.com/images/shinbash/DSC_8857.jpg Thats what it looked like right after it happened and this is what it looked like right after getting it cut open. http://stlrolling.com/images/shinbash/shinbash_005.jpg


----------



## Linka (Dec 9, 2010)

holy S*^ heh thats weird, it didnt look that bad to cut a frakin hole in it.. he went to the hospital rite? dont tell me he did it himself LOL 
same thing happend to me it looked like a second knee cap but i never went to the doc, i put the ice on it and it went down in like 3 days leaving a huuuge bruise on my whole shin... but since then im really careful of what im doing... so i need some good protection


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

That is beyond disgusting. I cut my shin pretty bad last season but it luckily healed on its own (with some nerve damage). I went and bought some R.E.D hard shell knee and shin guards the next day. They're not the most comfortable, but have saved me when I hit th exact same spot the next time out. As for ripping my pants, I feel that the velcro does more damage to my inner lining than the hard shell, but I wouldn't hit another rail without protection.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

I just bought a set of these
Fox Racing Launch Knee Shin Guards Reviews

I haven't tried them out yet but I test fitted a friends pair. They allow full articulation of the knee/leg joint. So if you were to kneel down on the snow, the pad will flex the full range. They have designed it so there are no velcro strapping on the back of the knees and the straps are secured by a snapon device. . the strapping around the leg are velcro though.


----------



## jessicaKSG (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey everybody, I know this thread is long dead, but it pops up whenever anyone searches for snowboard shin guards. I have also been looking everywhere for my park lessons and I actually started a company that makes protective equipment specifically for snowboarding. We don't use any straps, any velcro, it fits with your snowboard boots on or off of your snow pants. 

I had bought some of the products you guys shared, but I physically couldn't wear them with my gear, they were huge and super bulky. It's been frustrating to say the least.


If you want to check us out what I made my website is here, I really hope you like the design!
Kaleid Snow Gear


----------



## Robojohn81 (Feb 6, 2016)

How did you get on with them SiKBOY?
I'm currently packing and own the same pads form mountain biking



SiKBOY said:


> I just bought a set of these
> Fox Racing Launch Knee Shin Guards Reviews
> 
> I haven't tried them out yet but I test fitted a friends pair. They allow full articulation of the knee/leg joint. So if you were to kneel down on the snow, the pad will flex the full range. They have designed it so there are no velcro strapping on the back of the knees and the straps are secured by a snapon device. . the strapping around the leg are velcro though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Complete overkill for all but the most insane snowboard stunts. I wear something very similar when riding my motorcycle on the highway under jeans. (Icon Field Armor Shin Guards).

If you're just looking to protect your knees and shins, then i'd go with soccer shin guards and skateboarding kneepads. Cheaper and less stuff on your legs.


----------

